# Got mine today



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi,

Got mine this morning, i'll try and post some pics later today. How do u do it on this forum??

Very happy with the performance, better than expected.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Congrats do a search as to adding pics it has been asked lots of times


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Look forward to the pics...


----------



## Paralias (Oct 2, 2006)

Congratulations!!









Waiting for the pics...


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Here you go Coley.

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=43328

And can use http://img141.imageshack.us/ to host the pictures...

Did you get your RS4s Fitted already??


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

yes, got the RS4 wheels fitted. went straight down from Audi. I'll try and get before and after photos posted once i work out how to do it


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

The traction light seems to be coming on alot! Is this normal in damp conditions :?:


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thats the problem with FWD versus Quattro!

Especially when you throw a Turbo in the mix!


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

sandhua1978 said:


> Here you go Coley.
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=43328
> 
> ...


Use Image Shack to load the pictures upto from your PC. Then follow the other link on how to add to the pictures to your post!


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice one Coley, congratulations - look forward to the pics


----------



## b2hut (Oct 8, 2006)

Congrats with car,are those wheels factory fitted or dealer as no one mentioned that option to me when I ordered my car

b2hut


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

No they are reps... The same as i'm getting...

RS4 from Dealer will be available, but not till sometime next year.... And double the price..


----------



## Mysterio (Jan 20, 2006)

Congrats and welcome to the club lol

Looking forward to your pics bud


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Congratulations Coley and happy driving 8)


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Come on Coley....

Where's the pics??? :?


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

i have taken pics but with my mobile phone as i forgot my camera when picking up the car, when i have loaded the pics from my phone onto my pc not the best quality 

Been out today obviously driving the car and the weather has not been the best and now not the cleanest when i got home.

So, i'm going to give the car a good clean tomorrow morning then take some pics with my camera and then post as promised.

I want the car at its best 

I had an Hi power RX8 previously. The TT feels alot quicker, but the RX was a high revving engine and not much torque, the figures indicate they should be similar.

i did have my reservations about the red leather but must admit it makes the interior feel more special.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

coley said:


> i have taken pics but with my mobile phone as i forgot my camera when picking up the car, when i have loaded the pics from my phone onto my pc not the best quality
> 
> Been out today obviously driving the car and the weather has not been the best and now not the cleanest when i got home.
> 
> ...


My God! Did you not read the sales contract?! You not allowed to get it dirty! :roll:

Well done mate. Glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Cool. Let you off then!

Thats the worse part about this time of the year! Car get very dirty.... very quickly!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Red leather too! Guaranteed to make you feel not just special but PIMPY [smiley=whip.gif]  :wink:


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's the pics at last, hope it works 

[


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

here's another

[


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

and another 

[


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh yes, looks well smart Coley gongrats - just one thing though, you've gotta get rid of that orrible dealer tax disk holder thingy :? 
Mine went staight in the bin this morning and now i've got Magnetic Ride and a magnetic tax disk holder


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

yes, will be changing asap for a alloy one


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice looking motor 

What's the ride like now you've got 19's on it compared to the 17's. Was whell spin worse before or much the same?

Personally I think the 17's look too small for the MKII and I felt the ride was quite soft in the demo 2.0T I drove.

Where did you buy your alloys from and how much?


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks nice. But i don't like "showing off" with those small brake disc's , so is stick with the Turbines


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Nice car, but it need lowering IMHO.

Hans.


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Wheels look MUCH better, IMHO of course.

Enjoy the driving. And cleaning. And driving. And cleaning.


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

The wheels look fantastic

Glad i've upgraded to them myself.

Nice one


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> Looks nice. But i don't like "showing off" with those small brake disc's , so is stick with the Turbines


Agree with you there. I want to change mine to 19"s, but probably go with a multispoke, so what's behind them isn't so obvious.

Otherwise, looks great. I don't think it needs lowering at all, surprisingly.


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Coley!

Like you said the Alloys do look a bit darker.... a bit like the bi-colours... should set off nicely with the black colour once i get mine next week!


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

lowering :? small discs :? foreigners pri*cks


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

:lol:

Just look at the pictures. You got nice wheels, but the car has brake discs as well at the front as the back ass small as a cd-rom.

The 3.2 has bigger ones.
And with the 18 inch turbines it looks less one way or the other.
If i look at your rear wheel, it looks that my mountanbike has bigger brake disc's 8)

Maybe the next upgrade?

I wouldn't lowering the car, not my thing.... space just look great between the wheels and the car. Leave it that way.


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

impressive mountain bike


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

Chris, can't compare ride as change wheels within 30 miles, ditto with wheel spin, but i would expect less wheel spin as tyres are 245 as against 225's :?: . but then again i'm sure rebel will be able to advise on this as he does with every other post on this forum :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

coley said:


> but then again i'm sure rebel will be able to advise on this as he does with every other post on this forum :lol:


 :lol: :lol: In reality he's probably just some stroppy little adolescent :?


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

coley said:


> Chris, can't compare ride as change wheels within 30 miles, ditto with wheel spin, but i would expect less wheel spin as tyres are 245 as against 225's :?: . but then again i'm sure rebel will be able to advise on this as he does with every other post on this forum :lol:


Wider tyres do not cause less wheel spin, unless you mean that by the extra weight and size you actually lose power compared to smaller ones :lol:


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

ir_fuel said:


> coley said:
> 
> 
> > Chris, can't compare ride as change wheels within 30 miles, ditto with wheel spin, but i would expect less wheel spin as tyres are 245 as against 225's :?: . but then again i'm sure rebel will be able to advise on this as he does with every other post on this forum :lol:
> ...


He means less likely to spin as the contact patch is larger. I should think so.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

haha, some guy's don't know nothing abouth tyres, it's good for my daily humor reading these post, it keeps you young :lol:


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

As expected :lol: f**kwad


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Coley now be a nice guy and show us the nice interior pictures from your car.
There are a lot of people who can't wait to see the red leather :wink:


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

your pretent house interior is much more interesting :lol:


----------



## Bryn (Feb 12, 2004)

coley said:


> your pretent house interior is much more interesting :lol:


His house! - I thought it was a public library :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

coley said:


> your pretent house interior is much more interesting :lol:


Nope, but i also like to see the pictures very much Coley

And indeed, "Interior" has to do with my daily bussines :wink:


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

> His house! - I thought it was a public library
> _________________
> I thought i had seen somewhere before :lol:


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

coley said:


> As expected :lol: f**kwad


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Let stop talking abouth houses, otherwise we must take the pictures from Coley to take a better look :lol:

I love those little houses in the UK, they remind me at Euro Disney Resort in Paris..........they look lovely !

They suit the new TT very well........two off a kind 8)


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

Must be some kind of foreign code, i 'm sure, i'm not the only one who doesn't understand most of his posts :?: :lol:


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

He has just stuck a picture of a wheel on one of mine, God knows what he has been smoking tonight


----------



## DonaldC (May 7, 2002)

..Bang Olufson Beolab5 speakers I think? :?:


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

Coley, can you let me know where you got those wheels from, cost inc tyres.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

DonaldC said:


> ..Bang Olufson Beolab5 speakers I think? :?:


Yep Donald :wink:


----------



## vul3ck6 (Sep 26, 2006)

You definitely need to upgrade your break discs, they looks really small under the 19" wheels!!!

Don't know how much they will cost? Any idea?


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

I think i can live with the fact that the brake discs are now more visible and they may look small :? Who cares, not me and thats all that matters. Personally never noticed the discs or in particular the size until Mr Rebel casted his opinion 

The car now looks 100% better than when i had the original 17" wheels on it, which in my opinion did nothing for the car at all. Wheels are one of the biggest factors in my opinion in setting off how a car looks

I'm sure that Audi have done this as a marketing ploy so that most buyers of the 2.0T would then upgrade their wheels to 18 or 19" and pay them an extra Â£1000+. :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Coley.....

Eat this !!!


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

What the hell is that for................... :evil:

He's just pis**d because they screwed his car, and he is jeoulous that you have yours.

Last time i checked you can not see the breaks when your flying down the road.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Jealous? ROFL !.... i dont want a manual without magnetic ride, and the rest of the options , no thx :wink: i'm not jealous

No, i only want to show coley, that the brake-disc's look like cd-rom's with the RS4 wheels

These disc's from Tosh his car, looks like some... *giant Piza quatro stagione* :lol:

:wink:


----------



## Necroscope (Apr 9, 2006)

Ow, well that jolly nice of you.................... NOT.


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

i wasn't aware that 1" on bigger better wheels would get u so jealous, any other areas where might need an extra inch :lol:

But then again it might just be that we live and belong to a world power country and not from a very insignificant country 

You obviously like posting pics of your fantasies, cars, houses, wheels :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

coley said:


> i wasn't aware that 1" on bigger better wheels would get u so jealous, any other areas where might need an extra inch :lol:
> 
> But then again it might just be that we live and belong to a world power country and not from a very insignificant country
> 
> You obviously like posting pics of your fantasies, cars, houses, wheels :lol:


WorldPower country? ..... ROFL !!
Ask your wordleader for a betther salary and better houses.
Because they live in luxury and you are the ones who pay taxes for sending troops to Irak.... LOL

I'm glad that i live in a insignificant country .... :wink:

And now let's get serious, and back on topic, ....do we get some better pictures from your car? There are people who like to see more Coley.

Thx

Rob 8)


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

agh coley leave him alone haha damn nice car u got there anyways  great colour combo


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

Rebel don't have any internal pics yet so some more external

[


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Those wheels look very good. I didn't like the new RS4s for a while, but on your car their are rapidly growing on me - especially that sort of titanium finish. The car definitely doesn't need lowering - looks spot on to me.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Nice car Coley. Love the wheels also. Love the leaves too  :wink: . Very Autumnal 8)


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Dotti said:


> Nice car Coley. Love the wheels also. Love the leaves too  :wink: . Very Autumnal 8)


Dotti- have you ordered your MK2 yet? I just know you will order any color other than red.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

. No not yet. I am not in a hurry .


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

sandhua1978 said:


> Come on Coley....
> 
> Where's the pics??? :?


Come on Sandhua, where's YOUR pics?!! I've ordered Black with Light Grey leather / alcantara and can't wait to see what it will look like. Any chance you can post a few interior shots?!


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Zideredup said:


> sandhua1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Come on Coley....
> ...


 :lol:

Ziderdup... I will post some after the weekend. Working away from home this week so though I do have the car... its parked in the garage until the weekend  (Yes very Frustrating that can't play with my new Toy!)

Got a few on my phone and the quality not great... So should have some more after the weekend after I will have the RS4's on as well... So people can check out black with RS4's which I don't think has been posted yet...

And ps Brilliant Black looks better than expected!


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Not Great Quality I know...

But thought it's something for you to check out until after the weekend!

And please Excuse my mats  . .. Need to get some ASAP!


----------



## Zideredup (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply!

They look pretty good, even with the phone camera. Took a bit of a gamble by not upgrading to full leather but I think the alcantara looks nice and am not sure whether the full leather would look any better in light grey. Contrasts nicely with the black too.

Look forward to seeing some better pics next week!


----------

